# Honey Boo Boo



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 6, 2012)

Okay I just have to talk about this, because for some reason, this is bugging me.

So for anybody who has seen the latest episode of South Park, or hasn't, there was a character they added in the show called Honey Boo Boo. It's a little girl who loves spaghetti and butter (sketti n' butter), and mountain dew mixed with red bull.

At the time of the episode airing, I thought it was something they just made up to fit with the episode's theme. It fit well, and after all, it's Matt Stone and Trey Parker we're talking about. Anyways....

Out of curiosity, I decided to google that little bit from the episode. And turns out, it's a real fucking person who has their own fucking show?

It may not be new to you guys, but I don't watch any tv, like at all. I have certain shows that I watch that I just download each week, so I never even heard of this. But my god, just... just watch some of these videos.

I can't believe that, this kind of stuff is on TV. Hell, after this, I'm glad I don't watch TV. When the fuck did it become acceptable to put this stuff on TV? And look what happens when Dr. Drew tries the little girls "Go Go Drink". That is a drink being fed to a little 6 year old girl. Suddenly South Park is starting to seem like the only educational thing left on TV. (fyi, for those of you who don't watch/didn't watch the last episode, it had a really deep meaning).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9nF82fcryY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPKePwj5afg


----------



## dgwillia (Oct 6, 2012)

Lol, agreed. It's just like the South Park episode said, the bar was lowered. I really dont understand how people can watch this, or how she even became that damn famous to become with. (Along with quite a few other shows/people)

Its a shame where crap like this trumps talented people.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 6, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Lol, agreed. It's just like the South Park episode said, the bar was lowered. I really dont understand how people can watch this, or how she even became that damn famous to become with. (Along with quite a few other shows/people)
> 
> Its a shame where crap like this trumps talented people.



It's so bad, what the hell happened to television? What the hell happened to mothers and their daughters. Pumping that poison into your kid? Who cares if it works for her, it's not good for her.

It's funny how South Park, the one show that when it first started, was the dumbest show on the planet that had humor and nothing meaningful about it, became the most educational show ever that says "hey, look at all this shit that's wrong with our world".


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 6, 2012)

It is, simply put, brainless entertainment.


----------



## IRISHLAD09 (Oct 6, 2012)

Wtf did I just watch  And wtf is in that juice that can not be good for a little kid to drink.


----------



## yusuo (Oct 6, 2012)

I hate South Park, I dont find it funny at all, but I don't think its fair to manipulate a 6 year old girl, when the whole hype stops its going to destroy her world. Mind I read that they get $20,000 for each episode. I don't agree with Toddlers in Tiaras, or whatever its called I think it basically glamorises small children, which in my opinion is softcore porn for paedophiles


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 6, 2012)

yusuo said:


> I hate South Park, I dont find it funny at all, but I don't think its fair to manipulate a 6 year old girl, when the whole hype stops its going to destroy her world. Mind I read that they get $20,000 for each episode. I don't agree with Toddlers in Tiaras, or whatever its called I think it basically glamorises small children, which in my opinion is softcore porn for paedophiles



They get no where close to 20k. According to Wikipedia, they get somewhere between 2000 - 7000.


----------



## yusuo (Oct 6, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> yusuo said:
> 
> 
> > I hate South Park, I dont find it funny at all, but I don't think its fair to manipulate a 6 year old girl, when the whole hype stops its going to destroy her world. Mind I read that they get $20,000 for each episode. I don't agree with Toddlers in Tiaras, or whatever its called I think it basically glamorises small children, which in my opinion is softcore porn for paedophiles
> ...


Im just going on what I heard on the soup, Joe McHale said they've just signed a new contract that states they get 20k for each episode

There ya go, 


> The stars of TLC’s new hit show may each be getting $15,000 to $20,000 an episode. Reports show that members of the show were slated to receive roughly $4,000 per episode but since Here Comes Honey Boo Boo aired in August, TLC bumped their salaries up dramatically.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 6, 2012)

IRISHLAD09 said:


> Wtf did I just watch  And wtf is in that juice that can not be good for a little kid to drink.



It's Mt Dew mixed with Red Bull, which isn't exactly healthy for anybody. 

I also originally they didn't get much but they renegotiated more money for the second season.

And for a good laugh, "25 years later"

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=QFwogaNPKhs&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DQFwogaNPKhs


----------



## IRISHLAD09 (Oct 6, 2012)

Giving Red Bull to a 6 year old is just plain wrong. Poor child will have a heart attack when she gets older.


----------



## Clarky (Oct 6, 2012)

Funny enough after watching the episode I did the same thing finding out this Honey Boo Boo is a real person too. Yes since the dawn of thisnew century is it suprising what gets shoved on the tv, what is even more suprising is that we watch it.

Good song that sums up a lot of it well

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIcIOGQBVAE


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Oct 6, 2012)

Man the harpoons!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 6, 2012)

Doesn't take long for one of those kids to get violently raped after the show.
Then after 3 more incidents people will FINALLY realize that they've been exploiting the kids for their own benefit.

I think it's ridiculous that they even make this.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2012)

1


----------



## muckers (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## pyromaniac123 (Oct 6, 2012)

On a more serious note, I think the mother is trying to live out her failed aspirations through her daughter.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 6, 2012)

Children should not be given caffeine-based energy drinks - it's common knowledge. Every single energy drink can states it quite clearly - they're all diet supplements, ill-advised for children and pregnant women.

For those who don't know, caffeine is a psychoactive drug from the Xanthine family. Now, I'm not saying that this is an equivalent of giving a child amphetamines - caffeine isn't nearly as potent... but it's close enough, given the child's relatively small body mass.

A quote from Wikipedia:


> Caffeine in energy drinks can excrete water from the body to dilute high concentrations of sugar entering the blood stream, leading to dehydration.


Such drinks are designed for an adult user - children naturally have less blood and due to the way caffeine works, they're more prone to dehydration, not to mention that high sugar level in blood isn't necessarily what you'd want your child to suffer from.


----------



## Fluto (Oct 6, 2012)

Honey Boo-Boo is real O.o  ... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35TbGjt-weA


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 6, 2012)

Dafuq am I seeing here?!

Has humanity seriously fallen that far? Does anyone remember a time like the Space Race where the whole planet was united in one worthwhile cause instead of drooling in front of the latest banal tv shows? It's when I see things like this I get to thinking that the supposed 2012 apocalypse had better be true, 'cause I don't know how much more I can take.

On the subject of banal, mind-rotting television, I sent an email to the Jeremy Kyle show a few days ago, suggesting that they change their theme music to Michael Jackson's 'Billy Jean', since all they ever seem to do is paternity tests for slappers. He says he'll think about it. So if you're sat rotting your brain and suddenly a half-decent tune breaks the monotony for a few brief seconds, you're welcome.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 6, 2012)

I think of it as a politically correct minstrel show, with a little white girl acting outrageous and speaking ghetto talk replacing white men acting outrageous and speaking slave dialect.
A little shoe polish and she'd be good to go, and maybe people would see it for what it is.

Just my opinion, I could be wrong. I don't watch that shit after all.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 6, 2012)

What the hell is a Honey Boo Boo.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 6, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> dgwillia said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, agreed. It's just like the South Park episode said, the bar was lowered. I really dont understand how people can watch this, or how she even became that damn famous to become with. (Along with quite a few other shows/people)
> ...


That' because South Park pokes fun at pretty much *everything. *Even things that are pretty much... well... acceptable and sane, which generates controversy. XD
However, when South Park pokes fun at something ridiculous such as this, people can't help but agreeing to it.


----------



## J-Machine (Oct 6, 2012)

this is why my tv watching is pretty much kept for the news and the weather network. Because places like the learning channel are showing mind draining shows like that. not only that but my fave channel "the history channel," has become the "reality tv oversaturated anthropology channel". What happened to being able to watch enriching television? Oh right Romney wants to kill it at the source by Making sure sesame street becomes homeless.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 6, 2012)

J-Machine said:


> this is why my tv watching is pretty much kept for the news and the weather network. Because places like the learning channel are showing mind draining shows like that. not only that but my fave channel "the history channel," has become the "reality tv oversaturated anthropology channel". What happened to being able to watch enriching television? Oh right Romney wants to kill it at the source by Making sure sesame street becomes homeless.


As far as I know, Romney isn't President as of today, so I'm pretty sure that you have some other people to blame for the _current_ state of television. By the way, great way to introduce politics to a social-related issue. The society changes over time, so does its horizon of expectations and television adjusts to those changes. If you want to blame someone, blame the brainless masses entertained by such shows.


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> J-Machine said:
> 
> 
> > this is why my tv watching is pretty much kept for the news and the weather network. Because places like the learning channel are showing mind draining shows like that. not only that but my fave channel "the history channel," has become the "reality tv oversaturated anthropology channel". What happened to being able to watch enriching television? Oh right Romney wants to kill it at the source by Making sure sesame street becomes homeless.
> ...


Will you please research the context of comments before responding so you don't make a fool of yourself, Romney is steeped in controversy over the presidential debate about comments made about eliminating PBS funds, please google Romney Big Bird


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 6, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> Will you please research the context of comments before responding so you don't make a fool of yourself, Romney is steeped in controversy over the presidential debate about comments made about eliminating PBS funds, please google Romney Big Bird


Romney has *zero* influence over the line-up of TV stations though, so you're the one who's not doing "research". He's running for President, not the Federal Communications Comission. He does not influence broadcasts. I'll let your "fool" comment slide just this one time.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 6, 2012)

I watched the show once. They went to a local garbage dump and called it the "department store". Never watched the show again after that.


----------



## J-Machine (Oct 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> J-Machine said:
> 
> 
> > this is why my tv watching is pretty much kept for the news and the weather network. Because places like the learning channel are showing mind draining shows like that. not only that but my fave channel "the history channel," has become the "reality tv oversaturated anthropology channel". What happened to being able to watch enriching television? Oh right Romney wants to kill it at the source by Making sure sesame street becomes homeless.
> ...


I was commenting on how people are disinterested in educational television by making an example that even someone who wants to be the U.S president does not wish to allow it to thrive. The president is basically a countries society personified and politics is very much so a social related issue. it's the equivalent of saying the country itself is not interested in educating itself through televised media if they allowed a person to have the power to remove it's funding.

I am aware Romney is not the president but he has many people who want him to be and a certain percentage of those supporters also share his thoughts on removing funding from PBS. in other words the so called "brainless masses entertained by such shows" have already been accounted for in my original post. Sorry if I wasn't more clear earlier.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 6, 2012)

J-Machine said:


> I was commenting on how people are disinterested in educational television by making an example that even someone who wants to be the U.S president does not wish to allow it to thrive. The president is basically a countries society personified and politics is very much so a social related issue. it's the equivalent of saying the country itself is not interested in educating itself through televised media if they allowed a person to have the power to remove it's funding.
> 
> I am aware Romney is not the president but he has many people who want him to be and a certain percentage of those supporters also share his thoughts on removing funding from PBS. in other words the so called "brainless masses entertained by such shows" have already been accounted for in my original post. Sorry if I wasn't more clear earlier.


I'm glad that you are much more eloquent than yupyupyup - I see that I can find a common language with you.

That said, from what you're saying, I'd deduce that it is Mitt Romney's electorate, not Mitt Romney himself, who's to blame, am I correct? I wouldn't exactly draw the connection between "party of preference" and "attitude towards Edutainment" - I think it's more a matter of upbringing and social trends, but yes, there's a grain of truth in what you say, statistics-wise.


----------



## J-Machine (Oct 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> J-Machine said:
> 
> 
> > I was commenting on how people are disinterested in educational television by making an example that even someone who wants to be the U.S president does not wish to allow it to thrive. The president is basically a countries society personified and politics is very much so a social related issue. it's the equivalent of saying the country itself is not interested in educating itself through televised media if they allowed a person to have the power to remove it's funding.
> ...


sorry ran off to work

I agree with what you just said. I didn't express myself properly earlier but then again I also concentrated on one aspect of a larger problem out of frustration which never helps in adding credibility to a persons intended message.

shows that teach as well as entertain need to be easier to both consume and enjoy for our changing society to acknowledge it's worth and more readily accept it into their daily lives.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 7, 2012)

/murrica


----------



## Gahars (Oct 7, 2012)

Some people have their idealism shattered by war, personal tragedy, or the ever increasing burden of life becoming unbearable.

For others, it's Honey Boo Boo.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## KingVamp (Oct 7, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> *pic


Did she actually say that? Could be a sign to go to the doctor.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 7, 2012)

Fuck if I know.

Or care.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 7, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>



Please... please tell me that's a joke... Surely nobody can REALLY be THAT stupid?!?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 7, 2012)

I just want to know why the fuck this shit is on "The *Learning* Channel". 
What the fuck are we supposed to be learning? 
How _not_ to raise a child?


----------



## Forstride (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## mthrnite (Oct 7, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Well, she's not really a real person, she's a construct, a character fashioned by the producers and her parents, so she's spot on there. Also phylogenetically speaking, she is a fish (as are we all.)
So hell, she could be miles ahead of all of us intellectually and in reality WE could be the dumb asses for not recognizing it.

..but I doubt it.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 7, 2012)

mthrnite said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > Vulpes Abnocto said:
> ...


... Shit, mthr, you're good.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 7, 2012)

I actually ranted about this to some friends earlier this week.  It was the day of the Presidential debate between Obama and Romney, but in the morning, before the debate.  I was driving to school and the DJs on the radio were talking about Honey Boo Boo.  I really didn't want to hear it so I switched to a different station, and what the fuck do you know, the DJs on _*that*_ station were talking about her, too!  They were talking about how they're big fans of Honey Boo Boo and how she's captivated the hearts of Americans all over the nation.  I was thinking, "the Presidential debate is going on later this evening, and all these average Joes can talk about is Honey Boo Boo."

I was angry about this because I know for a fact that college-aged 20-somethings in other parts of the world were having engaging discussions among friends about the US Presidential candidates that day.  And here were some grown adults on two separate radio stations talking about Honey fucking Boo Boo.  People were calling in to the station gushing over her show.  It made me sick.

Fucking Americans.  We deserve every bit of ridicule the rest of the world dishes out on us.  We invented reality TV and all that stupid shit like Jersey Shore and The Kardashians.  And we eat that shit up, sadly.

*EDIT*
And that show Toddlers and Tiaras should be considered child abuse.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 7, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Fucking Americans.  We deserve every bit of ridicule the rest of the world dishes out on us.  We invented reality TV and all that stupid shit like Jersey Shore.



We didn't invent laughing at stupid people. I'm sure the British got there before us at the very least. And as for actually admiring stupid people, you only have to go as far as the Royal Family for that.

We are not alone, my friend.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 7, 2012)

What I want to know is this: How much worse can it realistically get? Be honest, how can the state of affairs for the average intellect of a human being get any worse? We already have a sizeable percentage of the populace which consider the following people to be worthy of worship...

- Justin Bieber. The kid practically has his own cult, these 'Beliebers', or as I like to call them 'the greatest wastes of carbon molecules since the vows of fidelity in an Essex marriage service'. Truly there is no way of justifying their obsession unless they have literally nothing else to believe in at all. Their lives must be pretty empty and meaningless if the highlight is a moronic self-obsessed arrogant teenager whose only noteworthy skills are using auto-tune and saying 'baby' over and over again.

- Jade Goody. A woman who came to fame via Big Brother, who is most famous for being unspeakably stupid, racist, stabbing herself in the eye with scissors and then dying of cancer. I don't mean to make fun of her death, she may have been thick as shit but she didn't deserve death. But people die every day. Why was she worthy of note? The whole country went mental over it like they'd lost a legendary dragon-slaying hero or something.

- Paris Hilton. The epitome of everything I detest about modern society. Famous only for acting like a stupid spoiled whore, she then proceeds to corrupt the modern youth by acting like being a stupid spoiled whore is ok, as long as you have money you don't need a conscience. PISS OFF. I've got three words for you, Hilton: Sola Nobilitat Virtus. That's Latin for 'Virtue Alone Ennobles'. Simply put, I don't give a flying fuck if you're rich, you're a pathetic and disgusting excuse for a human being, and that's all that counts. You think you can buy your way out of judgement when whatever deity turns out to be the right one calls forth the end of days? I think not. Also, stop singing. You're making every orifice on my body spurt corrupted black blood like I've got Geostigma.

I'm curious as to why any of these people deserve massive wealth, fame and comfort. They do nothing for the greater good of humanity. They contribute practically nothing to society. I, on the other hand, have saved lives. I've helped people recover from sexual assaults. I've put my life on hold to do what's right. And yet while these heathens live a life of ridiculous luxury, I'm strugging to pay the rent on the most basic of properties. Fuck you, world. You disgust me.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 7, 2012)

When my parents told me that TV makes you stupid, I thought they were crazy.
Now I understand them.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 7, 2012)

[yt]klKrOYnxTeY[/yt]

This video, all my +1's. Especially the last two minutes.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 7, 2012)

I wasn't even aware of this... this... 'thing' until reading this thread. I hate you, ShadowSoldier.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't know what this is but seeing people's responses I don't think I want to know.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 7, 2012)

Divert all power to sub systems!!!!

James Cameron doesn't do what James Cameron does for James Cameron.....

James Cameron does what James Cameron does because he is James Cameron!

This episode was pretty funny.

Edit: Was worth watching just to see Randy Newman getting hit in the face with a robotic sub arm... lol


----------



## Gahars (Oct 8, 2012)

On a somewhat related note...


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 8, 2012)

It's basically the new Jersey Shore which is just white trash TV.


----------



## Mr. Prince (Oct 8, 2012)

LOL! I remember watching the youtube video like a year ago!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 8, 2012)

Theoretically the way an economy works is those who have skills that are valuable to society make the most money and those with less desirable skills make less. When the hell did society decide to value stupidity? Why the fuck is being trashy something we pay people for? People out there are doing highly skilled labor or just straight up hard labor that's necessary to a functioning society and making little to nothing for it, even going into debt paying for operation costs or college fees. And yet here we are not only making it so these idiots don't fail, but making them prosper far more then the average american for their stupidity. Want to know why the economy is fucked? That's one of the biggest reasons right there.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 8, 2012)

I will not watch this shit, i do not like is sam i am.


----------



## stereoeyes (Oct 8, 2012)

Another victim of society in the making... Oh wait, she already is.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 9, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> Divert all power to sub systems!!!!
> 
> James Cameron doesn't do what James Cameron does for James Cameron.....
> 
> ...



...

Right. Anyways....



mthrnite said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > Vulpes Abnocto said:
> ...



I have one song that fits you right now:

Roll roll roll your joint
Twist it at the end
Spark it up
Take a hit
Then pass it to a friend.

So Mthr, start passin that shit your smoking right now boy.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 9, 2012)

Honey Boo Boo gif thread?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2012)

Her mother doesn't even look like a human being, she's Jabba the Hutt in a humanoid form. Heck, she's like Jabba because slaves work for her and don't know any better. As far as I know, Honey Boo Boo isn't accountable for such blatant asininity, all because her mother can't parent worth s**t.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 9, 2012)

I didn't read all of this thread but supposedly they are now getting 50k per episode....


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 9, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Her mother doesn't even look like a human being, she's Jabba the Hutt in a humanoid form. Heck, she's like Jabba because slaves work for her and don't know any better. As far as I know, Honey Boo Boo isn't accountable for such blatant asininity, all because her mother can't parent worth s**t.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 9, 2012)

The GIFs in this thread have actually been helpful. My friends always tell me I can never know what it's really like to be sexually assaulted. I'd say the damage done to my eyes by those affronts to all that is good and pure have brought me one step closer to finally understanding.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Oct 9, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> [yt]klKrOYnxTeY[/yt]
> 
> This video, all my +1's. Especially the last two minutes.



thought that was Veho


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 9, 2012)

What the flying fuck...

What the flying dog crapping monster...

KILL IT NOW!


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > Her mother doesn't even look like a human being, she's Jabba the Hutt in a humanoid form. Heck, she's like Jabba because slaves work for her and don't know any better. As far as I know, Honey Boo Boo isn't accountable for such blatant asininity, all because her mother can't parent worth s**t.



Where the fuck is her neck?


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 9, 2012)

People tend to feed of shit like seeing other parents suck ass, that way that way they feel better about telling thier kids that they wish thier mother agreed on anal that one night.


----------



## narutofan777 (Oct 9, 2012)

all i can say is I hope this type of stuff don't last for ever.


----------



## InuYasha (Oct 11, 2012)

It's just another family exploiting their kid nothing really new in this day and age,me personally I can't watch crap like this or jersey shore or even those idiot kardashians....


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 11, 2012)

InuYasha said:


> It's just another family exploiting their kid nothing really new in this day and age,me personally I can't watch crap like this or jersey shore or even those idiot kardashians....



While we're on the subject, can anyone tell me exactly what changed that triggered this sudden media obsession with recording dumb people being especially dumb? What's the original sin, as it were? I've been puzzling it for a while, and for the life of me I cannot comprehend at what point humanity basically gave up on the concept of intelligence and allowed people like the Kardashians to thrive. Famous simply because someone told us they were famous, nobody knows what for.

Starting to feel like a pupper here. Like our lives are being controlled by some douche-canoe media baron who dangles some tart on a rope in front of us saying 'look at the shiny shiny. don't pay attention to me stealing all your shit, just look at the shiny shiny.'


----------



## InuYasha (Oct 12, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> InuYasha said:
> 
> 
> > It's just another family exploiting their kid nothing really new in this day and age,me personally I can't watch crap like this or jersey shore or even those idiot kardashians....
> ...




Alot of people are just becoming mindless drones,sadly it almost reminds me of the movie Idiocracy...


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 12, 2012)

InuYasha said:


> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> > InuYasha said:
> ...



Thats not a movie its a documentary.... lol


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 12, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> InuYasha said:
> 
> 
> > Blaze163 said:
> ...





PsionicRoshambo said:


> InuYasha said:
> 
> 
> > Blaze163 said:
> ...


Documentary of what? It's a satire film.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 12, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Documentary of what? It's a satire film.



Just roll with the joke, dude. 




pyromaniac123 said:


> Where the fuck is her neck?



That's called a "Wattle".


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh alright. Fine. If i have to.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Oct 12, 2012)

So someone apparently tried to kidnap her...

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Honey-Boo-Boo-Child-Gets-Her-Own-Bodyguard-After-Death-Threats-298661.shtml


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 12, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> So someone apparently tried to kidnap her...



Why? 

Better question: Why did we stop this from happening? 

Yes yes yes I know child abduction is horrible and all that,
but seriously would you rather have to deal with her antics, 
or hand her off to kidnappers who would then have to deal with her instead?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 12, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > the_randomizer said:
> ...



She probably ate that, too.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 12, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> So someone apparently tried to kidnap her...
> 
> http://news.softpedi...ts-298661.shtml


In all seriousness, I think it's horrible that people would think to target a little girl like that.  If anything, it's the parents who should be targeted for exploiting their daughter to make a quick buck.  She probably doesn't realize how horrible the TLC show is.  I mean, she's just a kid--she doesn't know any better than to go along with what her parents want for her.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 12, 2012)

I just realized why the mom looks familiar. She's the real life Queen Brahne from Final Fantasy IX!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 12, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > So someone apparently tried to kidnap her...
> ...



Or in this case what the producers of the show want her to do. Because let's face it: she's not being herself in the show.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 12, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Or in this case what the producers of the show want her to do. Because let's face it: she's not being herself in the show.


She's a child, Vulpes. Once told by a figure of authority to act in a certain fashion, she memorizes the pattern as correct. Making her "act" like a princess throughout the process of making these series may greatly impact her future personality...

...not to mention that it's entirely possible that she and her family are gullible enough to believe that those actually are desirable standards of human behaviour.

Remember - peagants like these did not magically start with the series, they've been around for quite some time. People do this in real life, as much as we'd like to dismiss or deny it, and despite the fact that the show is picturing the situation through a prism of scripting and editing, it shows a real-life procedure.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 12, 2012)

Well of course they're 'desirable' standards of human behavior. The Producers of the show want it, so they're willing to give that sort of activity to them. 
You're quite right that it takes a good amount of gullibility and acquiescence to come to that point. 
They were probably a bit 'off' to begin with, but at the behest of the people behind the cameras they've gone totally insane.
The only 'future' that any of them are looking toward is the next paycheck that they get.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm sure Vulpes is very much aware of all that. 

If you were taking his previous post to be a sarcastic comment, I don't think he meant it to be


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 12, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> If you were taking his previous post to be a sarcastic comment, I don't think he meant it to be


I know Vulpes enough to tell when he's being sarcastic to make a point and when he's being sarcastic just to be a d*ck, and this is case #1, but thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm actually keenly aware of the lifestyle that these people are most likely to lead. I've been to and through Macon, Georgia a number of times, and I can assure you that these characters are not the standard fare you'll find there. 
They're all playing roles. 
Not everything they do is the true way that Georgians act, 
but unfortunately not all of them are lies, either.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 12, 2012)

My bad, it's 4:19am where I am and jeebus I need to get some sleep. Nighty-night guys!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 12, 2012)

It's amusing how a thread about one of my least favorite subjects can be populated by my most favorite people.

All we need now is for Phoenix Goddess to weigh in.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 12, 2012)

Perhaps because "your favourite people" find the very idea behind such pageants, or perhaps more accurately "their current format" despicable? People generally like to talk about things they dislike more so than about the things they enjoy or the ones they're neutral towards - negativity is somehow more interesting. I guess we simply like to complain.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 12, 2012)

Foxi4: You should know, I include you in that list of people.
And I completely agree. These kiddie pageants are absolute bullshit. 
They do nothing but set unreasonable goals for young ladies, and (in the winners) give them a sense of grandeur that they seriously don't need. In my opinion a little girl needs to have the chance to be just that. They don't need a mother thrusting them into the limelight because they wish they could have been famous when they were young. I believe it's the worst thing a mother could possibly do. 
In ten years time there's no fucking way I'd want to have anything to do with this Honey Boo Boo Child, 
apart from slapping some sense into her and explaining how to be a decent human being. 
Because those are the lessons she's missing out on right now.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 12, 2012)

I think that my girlfriend's mother described it best, even though she was quite extreme in her judgement. To paraphrase, it was something along the lines of _"There's nothing wrong in dressing up little girls in pretty dresses, but once you start judging which one looks the sexiest in a swimsuit, it's pretty much peadophilia". _As far as the feeling of grandeur is concerned, we can't forget about the exact opposite - the sadness of losing. Like in every competition, there's one winner and a number of losers, and excuse me, in this case, it can be quite devastating, and for no good reason at that. I can't even begin to imagine how awkward it must feel to tell a little toddler _"I'm sorry, but you lost a beauty contest - I guess you're not pretty, smart or cute enough" _and what kind of an effect it has on the children in question.

Now, I'm not religiously watching the programme, but I did watch two or three episodes of _Toddlers & Tiaras _and I swear, some of those children were genuinely devastated when they didn't win. Even worse, some of the parents took it to the extreme and discharged their anger on their children, criticizing every little bit they did, in their opinion, "wrong".

...they're bloody kids for crying out loud, they're not dogs that you could teach tricks. This was not limited to the so-called "redneck" parents either - it was the general attitude. Hardly any of the parents reacted in a _"You'll do better next time sweetie - don't worry. You did great!"_ way - every compliment, if present, was always back-handed - _"You did great, but you could do this and that much better". _Scary when you think about it.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 12, 2012)

I didn't really want to add my rant here, but I'll do it to make a certain fox (and possibly a ninja) happy.

I don't think the girl's family, friends, and viewers who support such filth, really understand the consequences that will most likely possibly arise from this.

I don't dislike the little girl. I hate her environment and the people around her. That's what she knows, so of course she's bound to turn out very wrong. The health problems this girl will possibly face in the future if the things she eats and drinks doesn't change is absolutely terrifying. Diabetes, high blood pressure, depression, diseases(from the roadkill), and sadly, _death_ at an early age. Has anyone in her family actually thought about this? There's a pretty big chance she may grow up hating herself and/or her family for letting it all happen.

It's difficult for me to wrap my head around how the mother's brain operates. Because of the ridiculous, immature, utter bullshit that she spews, I've come to the conclusion that she's not very smart let alone caring. It's one thing to put unhealthy crap in your body, but it's another to put that crap in your child's body and be _okay_ with it. Roadkill? Mountain Dew and Red Bull mixed _together_? _Really_? For crying out loud, they even have fat weighing contests. The mother alone should be deeply ashamed of herself. "Redneck" way or not, don't force your children into that shit. For the sake of her children and grandchild, she should be a better mother and should help her daughter become a better mother(dipping the pacifier in Mountain Dew, for starters.). She's immature and acts too much like a pig. She's teaching her kids that it's okay to be disgusting, unhealthy, and rude. She has no excuse with all of the money she gets from TLC and the pageants. She has the money to give them and herself better lives.

I don't understand the supporters of the show, either. Supporting such behavior makes us no better than them or TLC. Laughing at them makes us lower than them and TLC, because we rather ridicule people like that. Toddlers & Tiaras exploit little girls and I'm sure a few of them grow up emotionally and possibly mentally damaged. All because their parents thought it was cute? I feel bad for the kids involved, because the parents could have done so much more to step up to the plate than ruin these kids or pit them against each other over which one is the "cutest" or worse, for money. Actually, I'm not sure which is worse.

To some it may seem like a good laugh, but it just goes to show how low we've sunk as people when we could be so much better. How much wrong we've accepted, rather than changed for the better. Honestly, we can't really expect for shows like this and silly shows like The Kardashians and Basketball Wives to go away if we don't do anything about it.


As Patrick Stewart once said, "It is what you do from now on that will either move our civilization forward a few tiny steps, or else... begin to march us steadily backward."

Well, that's the end of my rant. With that said, I still don't know what a "Honey Boo Boo" is and I'm too sick to try and figure it out.

Goooooood night


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 12, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> I just realized why the mom looks familiar. She's the real life Queen Brahne from Final Fantasy IX!



I've had a friend rushed into hospital, my nose is bleeding with the stress, and I've not eaten anything serious in three days. And you STILL managed to cheer me up with that remark. I salute you sir.

Seriously though, child kidnapping is of course horrific and much as I hate the fact that things like this get a free ride in modern society, I wish no harm upon the girl. I may on the other hand wish extreme harm on the tv executives that continue to feed us this crap, disintegrating what remains of human intellect with an endless stream of shlock like this. They deserve to spend the rest of their lives being pelted to fuck with bags of manure in the stocks during the day, and spend their nights in some disgusting dungeon where they have to eat live slugs and their own turds just to survive. Inflict upon them what they inflict upon the world. See how they feel to be fed shit every hour of every day.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 12, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> It's amusing how a thread about one of my least favorite subjects can be populated by my most favorite people.
> 
> All we need now is for Phoenix Goddess to weigh in.



Whoa, I think you're missing somebody. *Points to Username* 

The show is trash, and the channel is a dump. I've enjoyed very few TLC shows, and none of them part of the crap they have now.

Quick EDIT: @PG: I've heard some good things about properly prepared and cooked roadkill. I would never eat it, but it isn't any more dangerous than some potentially poisonous delicacies like puffer fish (probably a huge overstatement here since puffer fish is deadly unless prepared exactly right, whereas roadkill probably not so much).


----------



## 431unknown (Oct 12, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> *snip



"Human Nature"

There are 2 groups

1: those of us that will go out and do, fight and try as hard as we can to get where we want to be in life.
2: those at us that are so fucken lazy, stupid, and wimpy that to make us feel better we watch drivel like this.

I am in group 1 like most of the others that have posted in this thread, but judging how many shows like this pop up there must be a vast more majority in #2 and "Honestly it sickens me".


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 12, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> Seriously though, child kidnapping is of course horrific and much as I hate the fact that things like this get a free ride in modern society, I wish no harm upon the girl. I may on the other hand wish extreme harm on the tv executives that continue to feed us this crap, disintegrating what remains of human intellect with an endless stream of shlock like this. They deserve to spend the rest of their lives being pelted to fuck with bags of manure in the stocks during the day, and spend their nights in some disgusting dungeon where they have to eat live slugs and their own turds just to survive. Inflict upon them what they inflict upon the world. See how they feel to be fed shit every hour of every day.



Well, I'm glad I could help


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 12, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> So someone apparently tried to kidnap her...
> 
> http://news.softpedi...ts-298661.shtml



National Enquirer... yeah... 'nuff said.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 12, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


>



Fap level: Impossible


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 12, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------

